# How close to your due date were you when you delivered?



## AMP1117

Im a FTM and was just curious how many had :baby: before their due date as I keep hearing its more the case to go over the due date being a FTM.


----------



## alicecooper

with my first I was induced at 14 days over and she was born at 18 days over


----------



## wishingalways

With my first i was 7 days over, longest 7 days of my life..... lol. Due number 2 tomorrow praying she makes an apperance sooner rather than later. Xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

With my first, i went naturally at 11 days overdue.


----------



## MrsAgar

39 + 1 with my first


----------



## fides

my first live birth was at EDD +13 days, 2 hours before 42 weeks


----------



## armywife11

My water broke at 40+6 I had her on 41 weeks! 5 hours before my water broke I was sitting at the OB's office being forced to schedule an induction date lol


----------



## Bunanie

I had mine right on the due date! Surprising though coz I had minimum BH and at 39 weeks my cervix was closed...

My contractions only started 4hrs after my water broke.


----------



## dizz

33+5 weeks into it all with my first started getting stomach pains, went in to get checked out and was found to be leaking amniotic fluid - she was born a day later at 33+6 (if the clocks hadn't changed that weekend she'd have been something like 20 minutes short of making 34 weeks).


----------



## staralfur

I was induced at 41 weeks, had her at 41+1.


----------



## babyloulou

I had him naturally at 42 weeks exactly x


----------



## Ktm2012

delivered one day early was due 26th of Dec and delivered on the 25th was my first baby x


----------



## Jaxvipe

I was induced at 39 weeks and was in early labor for 3 weeks. I was already 4cm when I was induced.


----------



## Sushai

Went into labor naturally and had my first at 39+1. I'm hoping this little one makes an early appearance like her brother. I don't know how you ladies coped going over, I admire that :hugs:


----------



## XJessicaX

1st baby- spontaneous 1 week early
2nd baby- induction 1 week late! (but I think I was in labour already before being given the gel)


----------



## susan_1981

My waters broke at 11pm on my due date, contractions started just after midnight and my little boy arrived at 4pm one day late. He's my first. I know so many people who were early with their first and late with their second x


----------



## milosmum

Waters broke lunchtime 37+1 contractions started that night had him the following evening so exactly 38weeks. Came as a bit of a shock since I too had heard that most first babies are late and so was ready fr beig pregnant for at least a few more weeks!


----------



## Dahlia2007

With my first I went into labor naturally at 40 weeks. With my second, it caught me by surprise and my water started leaking at 38+2. Delivered the next day. I NEVER thought my baby would come early like that. Anything can happen I guess.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Went at 14 days over (had a sweep the day before) was lucky because he was born on the Saturday and my induction was booked for Monday morning ! Eeeee


----------



## lizardbreath

Can no longer have posts here


----------



## Samaraj

Based on the due date the hospital was using (it was a typo on behalf of the lady who done my 12 week ultrasound by 10 days) I went into labour on my due date and baby was born next day at 40&1. Based on what the date should of been and had confirmed at about 5 different ultrasounds before and including my 12 week scan he was born at 38&5


----------



## Numero_uno

Going off my date I was due 27 sept but my dating scan changed my due date to the 20 sept, i had my lo on 28 sept at 2.59am so based on my date I was 3 hours late but I was 8 days late according to my official date.


----------



## SarahBear

I had a natural first time labor and delivery 3 days before my due date.


----------



## Wiggler

With my first I went into labour at 40+4 and had him at 40+5 x x x


----------



## Bubsta

DD was 4days early. 39w4d.


----------



## Mummy2B21

I delivered exactly one week before my due date. :)


----------



## shelx

6 days early.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Alex was born 2days after due date.


----------



## nicki01

Charlie was born at 38 weeks!


----------



## Mechanical

I had my son four days early.


----------



## SophiaEli

Believe it or not, I did it exactly on the estimated due date (they say only 5% of babies are born on their due date...). But I calculated it myself based on my last menstrual period and cycles length (ultrasound exams gave a bit different estimations).


----------



## Amygdala

My first arrived 8 days late by the NHS' count, 4 days late by my count.


----------



## gizmodo

Based on when I ovulated my due date was 5th Feb, but they dated me for 2nd Feb.
I went into labour on 5th and had her at 4 minutes past midnight, so ended up being the 6th.


----------



## momofone08

My first was a planned c-section after a failed ecv at 39+4. My second I went into labour naturally at 39+6 and delivered via emergency c-section after a failed vbac on her due date.


----------



## momofone08

SophiaEli said:


> Believe it or not, I did it exactly on the estimated due date (they say only 5% of babies are born on their due date...). But I calculated it myself based on my last menstrual period and cycles length (ultrasound exams gave a bit different estimations).

I gave birth on my due date also :)


----------



## SamGoPanda

10 days over x


----------



## MrsPoodle

I was 2 days over when my waters started leaking, but had her at 4 days overdue, so not too bad. NHS due date and my due date were the same.


----------



## SophiaEli

momofone08 said:


> SophiaEli said:
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, I did it exactly on the estimated due date (they say only 5% of babies are born on their due date...). But I calculated it myself based on my last menstrual period and cycles length (ultrasound exams gave a bit different estimations).
> 
> I gave birth on my due date also :)Click to expand...

:thumbup: we are in the same boat :winkwink:


----------



## darkstar

3 days over and induced 2 days over. Not looking likely to be early with this one either!


----------



## span

5 days early (about 7 days by my dates) 1st time around and 16 days early (same as my dates) 2nd time. X


----------



## LockandKey

DD was 40 weeks and 3 days


----------



## juicyjay797

I had my daughter 17 days before my due date. She was due March 22,2011 and shewas born March 5,2011 7 lbs 8 oz.


----------



## MrsKTB

I delivered naturally 3 days past my (u/s) due date....but 4 days before my calculated date.


----------



## hanfromman

My son was born precisely 36 minutes before his due date! It's a shame he didn't hang on for that extra half hour as I would have liked him to be one of the 3% of babies born on their due date!!


----------



## amanda111308

Exactly 2 weeks early at 38 weeks


----------



## Beccaboop

I was 39 weeks exactly when i gave birth lo was 7lb9 so i good weight!


----------



## mspotter

Ds was born spot on time on his due date.
I dont know if thats a good thing or not tho, i already think that means this one will be too (clearly never going to happen twice!!)


----------



## Guppy051708

well i see that your baby was born, so congratulations! 
i figured i would give my EDD and baby birth Hx for anyone reading the thread now.

DS1 arrived at 41+5 (water broke naturally at 41+4 though)
DS2 arrived at 38+3 (water broke naturally at 38+2 though)

both of those dates were based on Ov. (confirmed via BBT chart)


----------



## DittyByrd

My water broke 23 days before my due date and she was born 2 days later!


----------



## Eleanor ace

42 weeks :)


----------



## missy1

39 weeks exactly. 7 days before due date. My waters broke at 2am and daughter made her arrival at 9am


----------



## LilyValley

39+6, I started having contractions at 39+4 and had him 2 days later.


----------



## Mazzy17

My Due Date was 25th February, i had choleostasis and calcifying placenta so was booked in to be induced on 4th Feb (37 weeks) but little lady decided she couldnt wait that long and popped out at 36 weeks!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

#1 39+5
#2 39+6
#3 39+4


----------



## teal

41 weeks.


----------



## lauren28

1st born at 39+6. Currently 40+2 with number 2.


----------



## third time

DD1 was born at 41+5 (she was induced at 41+3 but still took another two days!)

DD2 was born 40+1, waters started leaking on due date, but didn't go until one day over. X


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I went into labour naturally 7 days overdue, he arrived 9 days overdue :flower: xx


----------



## ppgirlsteph

17 days late, after being induced at 42 weeks!


----------



## BoBo

I started contracting on my due date with my son and he finally arrived 40+5...

Wondering when this one might make an appearance.


----------



## Hunbun

I went into labour 6 days after my due date and then gave birth the morning of the 8th day. I had been booked in later that day for a sweep, so just missed it!


----------



## bumblebeexo

I went 5 days overdue, had a sweep on my due date but obviously didn't work!


----------



## Feronia

I went into labour 2 days after my due date and delivered 2 days after that.


----------



## dizzy65

with my first i was induced at 40w1d and had him at 40w2d :) hoping there will be no need for induction this time :)


----------



## mommy247

With my first I was exactly 2 weeks late, but everyone on my side of the family has all their kids two weeks late so it runs in the family.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I went into laboured naturally and delivered 4 days before EDD with my first.


----------



## Tattoo

I was ten days past my due date. Waters broke at 11am, she was born at 6:34pm!


----------



## wishuwerehere

6 days before my edd


----------



## ittybittycoy

#1: 38+3
#2: 38+3
#3: 38+1


----------



## flubdub

My first was six days early :)


----------



## anyminutenow

My first was due on the 25th of May. My plug came out on the evening of the 22nd, my waters broke on the evening of the 23rd and she was delivered at 11pm on the 24th! Two more weeks to go with the second baby and kind of hoping it works out the same.


----------

